# Can I claim my wifes tax credits when shes on maternity leave?



## peterwilson (5 Jan 2011)

Hi
My wife is now on maternity leave.
Should I get her tax credits? 
If so how is it done?
thanks
p


----------



## julius128 (5 Jan 2011)

You may only share half of the tax credit i.e. €1650 yearly. you can do it online in PAYE Anytime


----------



## Welfarite (5 Jan 2011)

Wrong forum


----------

